# Looking for lady companion to help me get my boat to azore from Kingston Ontario



## Serban (8 mo ago)

Ready and provisioned,35 ketch hallberg rassy rasmus.
sailing solo is not for me unfortunately,
in need for some help on this journey.


----------

